

How do I use the Docker Containerizer? - preillyme
http://mesos.apache.org/documentation/latest/docker-containerizer/

======
preillyme
Docker Containerizer

Mesos 0.20.0 adds the support for launching tasks that contains Docker images,
with also a subset of Docker options supported while we plan on adding more in
the future.

Users can either launch a Docker image as a Task, or as an Executor.

